# CO2 Gauge Frosting & Hissing



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi. I bought a used 20lb co2 setup on bcaqauria. Ever since I've had it, one of the two gauges has been frosting up. There is also a hissing sound, which I assume is coming from the same gauge. Any one know what is wrong and how to fix this? Thx.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Does t sound good. Sounds like a leak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Where can I get this repaired? Or does anyone know how I can repair it myself?


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Can you provide some more details or better still a picture.
Which gauge, make & model of Regulator?
Have you tried applying a soapy solution to the gauge & other areas of the regulator to see if it bubbles while the hissing is happening.
Regards


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Give the soapy water trick a try.
When I bought my CO2 system there was a leak at one of the connection and that is how I found it.
Kind of like how we used to find holes in air mattresses when I was a kid. :lol:


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

if you can find the leak with the soapy water trick, you can try and use plumbers tape on the connection.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

I will give that a try this weekend. Thank you all. I will keep you posted.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

I will verify these details.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

If there is a hissing sound a good chance that it's leaking. Your gauge is frosting coz of the co2 coming out of the gauge from the tank. You can buy a replacement gauge at Dan's brewing supplies, you can also ask fellow members about their broken Milwaukee reg . Taking out the gauge is not easy though. Hope that helps


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Jcmalouie said:


> if you can find the leak with the soapy water trick, you can try and use plumbers tape on the connection.


Generally not a good practice to use plumber tapes on needle valves etc. if there is time and other option. In which case, wrap thread carefully to avoid teflon tape being pushed into the instrument/fixture and cause problem down the road.
Use pipe joint compound instead:
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.1-oz-white-pipe-joint-compound.1000118480.html?autoSuggest=pip


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> Taking out the gauge is not easy though. Hope that helps


Really easy if you have the right set up :lol:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

NGosal said:


> I will give that a try this weekend. Thank you all. I will keep you posted.


If you could determine that it is just leaking at the thread, PM me. I may be able to fix that for a Starbuck Mocha w. Coconut milk 
If not, I may be able to swap the gauge out for you at a small charge.
You could also bring your whole setup if you want.
I should be able to get you back up and running.

Some regulator is also not worth fixing - including the Milwxxxxx.

I am not far from Coquitlam Centre.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Really easy if you have the right set up :lol:


Not everyone have a Home Depot in their garage my friend!  
Most of us have a hammer , wrench , and a screw driver&#55358;&#56595;Lol


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the white Teflon liquid pipe sealant
no strands to get into orifices/holes and plugging them up.


----------

